# Thought this was pretty cool way to do them



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

I thought this was a cool and inventive way to do the templates. 
And love that heat press the way it slides over and not swings.

The machine comes in at about 2:53 or so.

‪Making Rhinestone Transfers -- Semi Automation‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

I think the forum member miamirhinestone has or uses a similar system to make their rhinestone designs. 

I've never seen a heat press that slides horizontal but I'm saving for the Hotronics from Stahls that swings away and slides vertical for easier access to placing designs on garments. Right now I have a inexpensive Clam Shell which doesn't open up very high so it makes it hard to see the area I am placing the design in. 

It's so much easier to see what I'm doing when I lay out the shirt on a table and position the design on the garment but when I move it to the press the design shifts out of place. 

Anyone have a solution for transporting the garment from the table to the press without having the design shift?


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

BlingItOn said:


> Anyone have a solution for transporting the garment from the table to the press without having the design shift?


Have you tried putting a teflon pillow in the middle of the shirt then putting your design on the shirt on a table then picking up the shirt by holding onto the pillow. It shouldn't move as much that way.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

BlingItOn said:


> Anyone have a solution for transporting the garment from the table to the press without having the design shift?


We pre-press the tshirt for a few seconds, then lay the garment on the heat press and bring the transfer to the t-shirt. You can use a
"T-Square it" until you get familiar with the middle of the shirt. 
or transfer tape to keep it in place but that's an added cost.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

BML Builder said:


> Have you tried putting a teflon pillow in the middle of the shirt then putting your design on the shirt on a table then picking up the shirt by holding onto the pillow. It shouldn't move as much that way.


Thanks Marilyn for the Teflon pillow tip. I just purchased some so I will give that a try.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

FatKat Printz said:


> We pre-press the tshirt for a few seconds, then lay the garment on the heat press and bring the transfer to the t-shirt. You can use a
> "T-Square it" until you get familiar with the middle of the shirt.
> or transfer tape to keep it in place but that's an added cost.


Thanks for the tip...I thought about purchasing a T-Square It but wasn't sure if it would work with rhinestone transfers or not. It's not easy to adjust the transfer once you place it down on the shirt because of the adhesive from the tape. 

Does anyone use the T-Square It with rhinestone transfers?


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

If just getting it straight is your main concern go to michaels or some office store and just get a reguar t square. I have the other one now and when I just want it straight I use the T square I got from Michaels which has a ruler on it also.

Now my T Square It is from the second batch. So not sure how they are today. I find that it moves around alot when I am lining up the to be pressed items. I will admit tho I think by using it it has helped me eyeball stuff a little better.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

I press my shirts in half backwards for the prepress. That way they have a nice crease down shirt where the exact center is. Then I fold the transfer in half backwards and pinch the top and pinch the bottom. I line the pinch marks up with the crease on the shirt and it's perfectly centered. I hope that makes sense.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

Thanks Mark and Stephanie...I will definitely try both of your suggestions.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

DivineBling said:


> I press my shirts in half backwards for the prepress. That way they have a nice crease down shirt where the exact center is. Then I fold the transfer in half backwards and pinch the top and pinch the bottom. I line the pinch marks up with the crease on the shirt and it's perfectly centered. I hope that makes sense.


I press my shirts in half but never thought about pinching the transfer. Great idea. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Gary Straub (Apr 1, 2008)

Has any of you tryed the Big Pad its 18" x 24". You can put your shirt on it and line up your design and place on the heat press and press. Woeks great.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I love the big pad,, 
and I have always pressed my shirt in half as my prepress to get excess moisture out, and put a nice crease in to find my center,, 
And I have also always folded my transfers rhinestone or silkscreen or heat press vinyl in half pinching the upper and lower corners so i can line up the lines,, I have used this technique in videos to teach others how to do this as well.

It is almost a flawless center application, I am super excited it is working for others as well.

Sandy jo


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

Gary, where did you buy your big pad?


----------



## Gary Straub (Apr 1, 2008)

I got mine at teesquaerit.com


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

lizziemaxine said:


> I press my shirts in half but never thought about pinching the transfer. Great idea. Thanks for sharing.


I actually learned that little trick from Brian last year when I was learning how to use my heat press! I'm pretty sure he posted it here on TSF several years ago, too!


----------

